# Are any of you LGBT+ ?



## pidge (Feb 2, 2018)

Ok, so I've met a few people here who don't identify as cis or straight but I just wanted to kind of know, how many of yall are LGBT+?
I've not seen too many openly lgbt people on TBT but I've met a bunch on the IG AC community. It could just be a coincidence lol but it's fun to find out anyway!

(If it's worth noting, I am transgender + bisexual myself ♥)


----------



## Antonio (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm bisexual but usually into dudes. I usually lie about personal stuff when people ask me personal questions because I just do. My school thinks I'm asexual and I'll let people think that.


----------



## pidge (Feb 2, 2018)

Antonio said:


> I'm bisexual but usually into dudes. I usually lie about personal stuff when people ask me personal questions because I just do. My school thinks I'm asexual and I'll let people think that.



I relate to this, before I dropped out everybody at my school just thought I was gay. If I tried to tell them I was bi and trans they would get confused, to being gay andtrans confused them anyways.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm a closeted trans boy and panromantic aesexual.


----------



## pidge (Feb 2, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> I'm a closeted trans boy and panromantic aesexual.



I hope you get to come out of the closet soon ♥


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 2, 2018)

yah im trans


----------



## Soigne (Feb 2, 2018)

yeah i?m gay as trash


----------



## Mr. Cat (Feb 2, 2018)

pidge said:


> I hope you get to come out of the closet soon ♥



At this point in my life, that would be pretty hard... I should have done it a long time ago instead of trying to fit in. I tried from preschool until the start of high school and just got bullied by peers and my parents about it. But thank you <3


----------



## pidge (Feb 2, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> At this point in my life, that would be pretty hard... I should have done it a long time ago instead of trying to fit in. I tried from preschool until the start of high school and just got bullied by peers and my parents about it. But thank you <3



I came out as trans when I was 12 so I can't relate to that struggle but I send my love


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm gay yet possibly asexual too. I haven't even considered a romantic relationship yet but at least I can say that I'm interested in women.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 2, 2018)

pidge said:


> I relate to this, before I dropped out everybody at my school just thought I was gay. If I tried to tell them I was bi and trans they would get confused, to being gay andtrans confused them anyways.



It's different for you and me though, the reason why I don't tell the people is because* I hate talking about myself and I love messing with people* but for you, it's just that they would be confused and tbh, they'll probably might not be confused if you tell them. You never know if you do it.


----------



## carp (Feb 2, 2018)

gayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm a guy and I'm gay


----------



## unravel (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm asexual + aromantic no point hiding tbh ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2018)

Yes. Pan and involved in working with and representing LGBT students (college-aged).


----------



## Warrior (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm bisexual but I generally don't find it worth mentioning. I think people will disagree with me, but even though I'm attracted to women, it feels a bit cheap to call myself lgbt when I've been in a monogamous relationship with a man for 5 years, and the foreseeable future. I guess I don't think about it too much, so it def feels insincere describing myself like that in terms of.... community? I suppose. 

also, 



Spoiler



I don't like using the word queer, in fact I hate it. I get it, but to me, as someone who has developmental brain problems it would be as if the hip new thing was to address myself as a ******, but different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 2, 2018)

Off-topic, but it's interesting to me that the majority of users here are part of LGBT (including myself).


----------



## mitfy (Feb 2, 2018)

yeah. i mean im a little confused or at least hesitant on exactly how but i wouldnt say im straight. rn i consider myself bi and aro/ace, which seems contradictory but i dont wanna explain myself. i kind of feel like i dont belong anywhere. like even during a relationship w a nonbinary lesbian i had a hard time considering myself gay even though i dont consider myself straight either, so... shrug. whatever lol i just exist as something and nothing at the same time


----------



## Dormire (Feb 2, 2018)

Bi, former lesbo (only interested in girls but found me hot guy to swoon about). Don't like the extremist nor be linked/involved with it so I just not mention it (unless asked but still, give vague answers).

Still, I'm openly gay to 2D girls though. They're hecka cute. 2D girls the best. No shame liking me some waifus.


----------



## pidge (Feb 2, 2018)

Antonio said:


> It's different for you and me though, the reason why I don't tell the people is because* I hate talking about myself and I love messing with people* but for you, it's just that they would be confused and tbh, they'll probably might not be confused if you tell them. You never know if you do it.



I'd say you're right; I'm not my biggest fan when it comes to talking about me either so that's pretty valid lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Warrior said:


> I'm bisexual but I generally don't find it worth mentioning. I think people will disagree with me, but even though I'm attracted to women, it feels a bit cheap to call myself lgbt when I've been in a monogamous relationship with a man for 5 years, and the foreseeable future. I guess I don't think about it too much, so it def feels insincere describing myself like that in terms of.... community? I suppose.
> 
> also,
> 
> ...



Honestly I never even knew that. I understand on a personal level how iffy those things are, I'm sorry ♥


----------



## namiieco (Feb 2, 2018)

i think i'm straight but it could change. i still don't know much about myself


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 2, 2018)

I am an androsexual genderfluid. I don't know any genderfluids personally and would like to. Currently I feel like a male but that could change at any moment.


----------



## moonford (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm gay but I slip into being asexual sometimes to the point were I think most people are gross and I don't seek for a relationship. Luckily, I don't feel that way right now and I hate when I do; living a lonely life is a sad life. 

I'm surprised you haven't seen many LGBT+ people on here since there are so many.


----------



## hamster (Feb 2, 2018)

yeh i'm bi


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 2, 2018)

why is everyone here queer lmfao

I think I'm bi, but lean more towards men?? who knows


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 2, 2018)

i dont think so

- - - Post Merge - - -

there was a time where i was unhappy with my gender however


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 2, 2018)

im gay , ^^


----------



## SublimeDonut (Feb 2, 2018)

Pansexual. It's not gonna be so easy coming out to my parents, though... They are supportive of LGBT people, but only when they're adult. I guess my parents think that people under 20 aren't responsible enough to think about their own sexuality and just let themselves get influenced by the media or something.


----------



## himeki (Feb 2, 2018)

closeted but pan demigirl with a STRONG PREFERENCE for girls


----------



## duckykate (Feb 2, 2018)

straight outta the closet my b


----------



## pidge (Feb 3, 2018)

this whole site is so gay oh my god how did i never meet any lgbt people before


----------



## cornimer (Feb 3, 2018)

pidge said:


> this whole site is so gay oh my god how did i never meet any lgbt people before



That was my thought when I read your first post LOL

Anyways I'm panromantic asexual


----------



## Romaki (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes. I've struggled with it for a long time, but I'm a lesbian. Luckily this site is very accepting.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm bisexual. I'm cisgender though, because I'm happy being a guy.  I do feel like bi guys like me face more challenges though than bi girls, which is why I look to many bi males from the past as role models, such as the very own man that's my avatar.


----------



## tumut (Feb 3, 2018)

Im gay, but i disagree with the gay agenda and believe it must be stopped.


----------



## pidge (Feb 3, 2018)

tumut said:


> Im gay, but i disagree with the gay agenda and believe it must be stopped.



Can I ask what you mean by the gay agenda? (Genuinely, not rudely)


----------



## Antonio (Feb 3, 2018)

pidge said:


> Can I ask what you mean by the gay agenda? (Genuinely, not rudely)




Maybe gay stereotypes? I like dudes but I don't wear pink and definitely don't act really feminine.


--------

Am I the only who isn't surprised about the turnout for lgbt people within the animal crossing community?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2018)

Antonio said:


> Am I the only who isn't surprised about the turnout for lgbt people within the animal crossing community?



Reading this reminds me of something I was told just two days after I began playing Animal Crossing, on April 3, 2009 (Yep, I remember the exact date):
On that day, after my dad got home from work when I was just nine years old, he caught me playing Animal Crossing: City Folk on our Wii, which we had just had for not even four and a half months yet (we had gotten it right before Thanksgiving in 2008), and he said that it was a game that only should be played by girls. This was because the night before I had just completed the job for Tom Nook right when I had reached my bedtime (I was only in 3rd grade at the time), so when I had come back from school on a Friday afternoon, I immediately made a visit to the city since I was the first I could do in the game and he caught me visiting places such as Shampoodle's where I got the "Mii Makeover" and GracieGrace, which had the princess set on sale at the time. My dad continually put me down for playing Animal Crossing for the vast majority of 2009 and 2010 and he started doing it again in 2012. I absolutely hated it.
I know that rant seems unrelated, and it's *completely okay* if Animal Crossing has a high amount of LGBT players, and males in no way should feel pressured not to play it because it seems "girly". Again, I was 9 when I started playing the game-I'm 18 now and while I don't play it as often since I've gotten so busy with schoolwork in recent years, I'm still a big fan of the series and probably will have a soft spot for it for the rest of my life. I just don't want the series to be seen as "girly" and have to suffer from the same situation I did during those years, especially in 2009 and 2010.


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> I just don't want the series to be seen as "girly" and have to suffer from the same situation I did during those years, especially in 2009 and 2010.



I don't think the problem is the series being seen as "girly" as it is "girliness" being viewed as an inherently bad thing. All your dad had to see was something slightly feminine in the game for him to write it off and say only girls should play it like? lol

Also unrelated but it brings to mind something from a couple years ago when my nephew was really into Winnie the Pooh - I was showing my sister some cute bags online that were made for kids and one of them looked like pooh bear, and later she was like "I almost bought him that one but then I realized it was basically a purse lol xD!" and I'm just????? He was like three years old what did she think was gonna happen if she gave him a bag that was "like a purse" (I guess because it had a strap? I don't even know lmao)

Anyway to stop rambling and answer the thread question: mylongestyeahboyever.jpg


----------



## tumut (Feb 3, 2018)

pidge said:


> Can I ask what you mean by the gay agenda? (Genuinely, not rudely)


The rise of the twinks


----------



## piichinu (Feb 3, 2018)

tumut said:


> The rise of the twinks



guess we need to put u down now.


----------



## tumut (Feb 3, 2018)

piichinu said:


> guess we need to put u down now.


I will never succumb to the toxic twink lifestyle, chibi and zack my once dear friends have already been taken. I will not tolerate being characterized with such a foul brand, I will end you, maggot.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2018)

Zane said:


> I don't think the problem is the series being seen as "girly" as it is "girliness" being viewed as an inherently bad thing. All your dad had to see was something slightly feminine in the game for him to write it off and say only girls should play it like… lol
> 
> Also unrelated but it brings to mind something from a couple years ago when my nephew was really into Winnie the Pooh - I was showing my sister some cute bags online that were made for kids and one of them looked like pooh bear, and later she was like "I almost bought him that one but then I realized it was basically a purse lol xD!" and I'm just????? He was like three years old what did she think was gonna happen if she gave him a bag that was "like a purse" (I guess because it had a strap? I don't even know lmao)
> 
> Anyway to stop rambling and answer the thread question: mylongestyeahboyever.jpg



Yeah, my dad is a pretty unreasonable man and that's why I don't like him very much and honestly never really have. Granted, my dad was going through a lot in 2009 (at the start of the year he got diagnosed with pancreatitis and that was a *lot* of pain for him to deal with on top of back pain that he's had for *years*), but that doesn't make what he was doing right, and it only seems more unreasonable given the fact that he did this for over a year, until around June of 2010, and it resurfaced again for about half of 2012. I remember telling my English teacher at my old high school in Mississippi about this a year ago and she assumed that my dad was a very manly man, which ironically, he isn't even at all, as he's very insecure and selfish. I'd rather not go on a rant about my dad right now though. I hope y'all do understand my complaints though...


----------



## Antonio (Feb 3, 2018)

Ahhh, I just love how daddy issues unite us with animal crossing, especially on a thread asking if people are apart the lgbt community.


----------



## gaydani (Feb 3, 2018)

im gay but only my friends know that


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

No.  But, I'm readily accepting of anyone who is.


----------



## Weiland (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm a bisexual guy. Classy men are so hot to me and I'd love to be with one. I love grungy girls (like Frances Bean Cobain if you could call her grungy). Obviously, I like all different sorts of men and women, but the types I started previously just really get me riled up in a good way.


----------



## pidge (Feb 4, 2018)

Antonio said:


> Ahhh, I just love how daddy issues unite us with animal crossing, especially on a thread asking if people are apart the lgbt community.



 I hate to say it but I, the creator of this thread, also have daddy issues 

- - - Post Merge - - -

the rise of lgbt people with daddy issues yall


----------



## himeki (Feb 4, 2018)

pidge said:


> I hate to say it but I, the creator of this thread, also have daddy issues
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> the rise of lgbt people with daddy issues yall



gay culture is having a weird relationship with your father


----------



## primandimproper (Feb 4, 2018)

I am pansexual.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 4, 2018)

Weiland said:


> I'm a bisexual guy. Classy men are so hot to me and I'd love to be with one. I love grungy girls (like Frances Bean Cobain if you could call her grungy). Obviously, I like all different sorts of men and women, but the types I started previously just really get me riled up in a good way.



We're just like each other then.  I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Weiland (Feb 5, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> We're just like each other then.  I thought I was the only one!



hell yeah m8


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 6, 2018)

I recently knew what I am like sexually has names.
Seems like I'm what's called Pansexual & Demisexual, clearly. Does this count??


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Feb 6, 2018)

RedTropicalFish said:


> I recently knew what I am like sexually has names.
> Seems like I'm what's called Pansexual & Demisexual, clearly. Does this count??



Same here, Red! <3
And yes, it does count!


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 6, 2018)

No im american 

Panromantic ace lol


----------



## Antonio (Feb 6, 2018)

Akira-chan said:


> No im american
> 
> Panromantic ace lol



what... :/


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 6, 2018)

Antonio said:


> what... :/



it’s a vine https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8kiclcstQbU


----------



## pidge (Feb 6, 2018)

visibleghost said:


> it’s a vine https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8kiclcstQbU



one of the greatest vines of all times i swear to goD


----------



## seikuu (Feb 6, 2018)

I am literally SO GAY it hurts.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm trans masculine (I'm non-binary but feel most comfortable being treated and referred to as a guy) and I'm questioning my orientation, I'm kind of an extreme introvert and my lack of a social life kinda makes crushes rare, but I think I MIGHT be bi (but I've had very few close friends who were guys or non-binary so it's kinda hard to tell, as it is I mostly only am sure that I like girls).


----------



## lars708 (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm gaaaay
Always been that waaaay


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 10, 2018)

Cis and Pan. Called myself bisexual for a really long time until I found a better term for what I am. I love everyone man, if I got feels I got feels, can't fight 'em. Been with an amazing man for 4+ years now but that doesn't make me straight! =D


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2018)

I am! I'm agender and pansexual


----------



## Roseline (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello ^-^ I'm a trans woman who is Pansexual + Polyamorous I have a very strong preference towards women because of my androphobia (from past trauma and abuse)


----------



## Strawberryllama (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm asexual, possibly biromantic.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2018)

I believe we are attracted to the soul, not necessarily the gender.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Feb 16, 2018)

Yep! Panromantic (almost positive I am) asexual here.


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 17, 2018)

I am an asexual/homoromantic* female who's proud of it and not afraid to show it. Every other word out of my mouth is "gay" so...

* I actually don't fully know if I'm gay. I had a crush on a guy a few months ago that would've been impossible so I kinda let it go. Either way I know for a fact that I swing strongly toward women and want a girlfriend. I probably want a girl so much because of my asexuality, now that I think about it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jon_Snow said:


> I believe we are attracted to the soul, not necessarily the gender.



Honey lemme just,, lemme just take that quote cause yes.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm butchananimalcrossingdogahomlijaplictavlix.

Boom! I just made a new gender.


----------



## Zane (Feb 17, 2018)

Alien. said:


> I'm butchananimalcrossingdogahomlijaplictavlix.
> 
> Boom! I just made a new gender.



being butch ain't nothin new


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 17, 2018)

Zane said:


> being butch ain't nothin new



That was butch x10.


----------



## hamster (Feb 18, 2018)

Alien. said:


> I'm butchananimalcrossingdogahomlijaplictavlix.
> 
> Boom! I just made a new gender.



you tried


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 18, 2018)

I really struggled with my sexuality as a teenager. For a long time I identified as a lesbian but would have periods of doubt, and, well, turns out I?m bisexual aha.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 18, 2018)

Alien. said:


> I'm butchananimalcrossingdogahomlijaplictavlix.
> 
> Boom! I just made a new gender.



HA HA LOL XD GET IT BECAUSE SJW LOGIC XD


----------



## moonford (Feb 18, 2018)

Alien. said:


> I'm butchananimalcrossingdogahomlijaplictavlix.
> 
> Boom! I just made a new gender.



Omg, you're like so funny. Omg.


It's the guy who doesn't care about these types of threads so he trolls on them. Omg lol, dying from laughter over here intensified. XD


----------



## pidge (Feb 18, 2018)

Alien. said:


> I'm butchananimalcrossingdogahomlijaplictavlix.
> 
> Boom! I just made a new gender.



_wow I am shaking this is just pure gold wow how did you come up with that wow how iconic I can't stop laughing!1!!1111!1_


----------



## Keldi (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm heterosexual, but have no issue with anybody LGBT+...as long as they didn't murder a dog or something.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 18, 2018)

Yeah, I'm gay. I've been sure of that for a while but sometimes I still feel frustrated about it because of the problems it's caused with my family and my tendency to like straight or unavailable girls, but it is what it is!


----------



## Flower Mom (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm a sex-repulsed aro/ace.


----------



## Adriel (Feb 19, 2018)

im a trans man and gay but in the closet and probably will be for awhile


----------



## moonford (Feb 19, 2018)

Keldi said:


> I'm heterosexual, but have no issue with anybody LGBT+...as long as they didn't murder a dog or something.



Couldn't that logic be applied to anyone? The action of one person shouldn't define an entire group.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 19, 2018)

I can't remember if I answered this before?

I'm not, but support anyone who is fully


----------



## tifachu (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm bisexual but i've never been with a girl (yet) bc of how shy I get around them, they're just too pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also probably soon to be polyamorous

My internet friend of about 8 years is trying to get me into her relationship with her fiance because they want polyamory (with another female) and we have a crush on each other but the only thing stopping me is distance and my family situation. we still have online movie/game dates for now though <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 19, 2018)

I apparently like traps.


----------



## pique (Feb 19, 2018)

I've always dated guys, but honestly all through my life I've known I'm into girls as well. I guess I'd be put into the category of bisexual. I joke about how I'm going to become lesbian because I try to hide the fact that I really do like girls. . . the fact that my parents are _stricly homophobic_ frightens me as well. . . 

- - - Post Merge - - -

honestly even saying it here frightens me to death because this is the first time I have _ever_ admitted it to anyone.


----------



## moonford (Feb 19, 2018)

Belle-Chan said:


> I've always dated guys, but honestly all through my life I've known I'm into girls as well. I guess I'd be put into the category of bisexual. I joke about how I'm going to become lesbian because I try to hide the fact that I really do like girls. . . the fact that my parents are _stricly homophobic_ frightens me as well. . .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> honestly even saying it here frightens me to death because this is the first time I have _ever_ admitted it to anyone.



You can always talk to me or anyone else about it!


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 19, 2018)

Belle-Chan said:


> I've always dated guys, but honestly all through my life I've known I'm into girls as well. I guess I'd be put into the category of bisexual. I joke about how I'm going to become lesbian because I try to hide the fact that I really do like girls. . . the fact that my parents are _stricly homophobic_ frightens me as well. . .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> honestly even saying it here frightens me to death because this is the first time I have _ever_ admitted it to anyone.



Same here! Feel free to talk to me whenever~ I'm afraid to come out to my parents. Mine is a sub-category of transgender and my parents think transgenders are disgusting... I feel like I could come out if I had the support of a partner but I'm single...


----------



## Hat' (Feb 20, 2018)

i'm gay and i love to see that there are so much lgbt ppl in here.

always knew acnl was gay tbh


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm not but I'm a supporter.


----------



## Kamzitty (Feb 24, 2018)

I've always identified as heterosexual. However, I can't say I would be completely against dating someone the same gender as me?? I've flirted with girls before but never really acted on it or considered myself LGBT+. I'm currently in a long term hetero relationship, so I'm not in a position to think about my sexuality considering the fact that when I date someone I put all my attention on them and don't find myself attracted to anyone else. :> so for now I'll vote no, but I guess I could say deep down I'm confused LMAO.


----------



## Goshi (Feb 26, 2018)

Yeah, bisexual and trans. I guess intersex if people count that.


----------



## Elov (Feb 27, 2018)

I mean technically I guess you could say I'm heteroflexible, since I do find some women sexually attractive, and wouldn't be opposed to the idea of sleeping with one. But I am naturally attracted to men a lot more (95% of the time), and barely have any urges to be with a woman. I also could never imagine myself being in a relationship with a female either. So the answer is no, despite having attractions I would be uncomfortable identifying as part of this community because I'm straight for the most part. Now if I ever did find myself in a legitimate relationship with a woman, my answer would change. But I think that's extremely unlikely to happen.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 27, 2018)

i'm not, but definitely a supporter. all of you are valid and i love you


----------



## Whisboi (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm very, very asexual. Romantically, I don't know what the heck I am. All I know is people aren't sexy and I'm not straight lmao


----------



## vvindows98 (Feb 28, 2018)

i'm a trans guy! and romantically i don't know what's going on lmao


----------



## Charcolor (Feb 28, 2018)

i recently recognized that i'm a gnc lesbian! i don't like calling myself trans because society sees + treats me as a cis girl, and i let them do that, meaning i don't experience transphobia. i don't think "girl" is an accurate way to describe my gender but i don't mind being seen that way. yknow?


----------



## Arjh (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm bisexual and love it 

I am more attracted to other women though.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm not LGBTQIA+. lol But I am a homosexual.


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm a gay transgender male. I thought that I was bisexual for the longest time, but I've only ever had one long term boyfriend (he is my sunshine and i love him so) and i don't know if i would actually want to date a girl. its confusing lol

also when i was in middle school i thought i was nonbinary/genderfluid but last year i realized that i was just experiencing gender dysphoria and was in denial about it. now im sure im a transgender guy and i hope i can get top surgery soon ^v^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm a gay transgender male. I thought that I was bisexual for the longest time, but I've only ever had one long term boyfriend (he is my sunshine and i love him so) and i don't know if i would actually want to date a girl. its confusing lol

also when i was in middle school i thought i was nonbinary/genderfluid but last year i realized that i was just experiencing gender dysphoria and was in denial about it. now im sure im a transgender guy and i hope i can get top surgery soon ^v^


----------



## Locokoko182 (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm... something?

I'm a bit of a weird cookie. I'm definitely into pretty much all kinds of women, but I'm much pickier about men. I only like a really certain type, and I wouldn't have sex with a guy unless I'm in love with him. Out of a relationship, I'd just about bang any cute looking girl who was interested in me.

 I'm with the man of my dreams now and I love every aspect of him, and he definitely made me question my sexuality when I first met him. I thought I was a lesbian for a while, but he drew me in and I was hooked.

I dunno whether I'm pansexual, bisexual, or what, but hey, it doesn't really matter. My man loves me for who I am, and I love him, so it all works out, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



trans said:


> I'm a gay transgender male. I thought that I was bisexual for the longest time, but I've only ever had one long term boyfriend (he is my sunshine and i love him so) and i don't know if i would actually want to date a girl. its confusing lol
> 
> also when i was in middle school i thought i was nonbinary/genderfluid but last year i realized that i was just experiencing gender dysphoria and was in denial about it. now im sure im a transgender guy and i hope i can get top surgery soon ^v^
> 
> ...




I hope you can get surgery soon! I'm rooting for you man.


----------



## softbuck (Mar 20, 2018)

trans said:


> I'm a gay transgender male. I thought that I was bisexual for the longest time, but I've only ever had one long term boyfriend (he is my sunshine and i love him so) and i don't know if i would actually want to date a girl. its confusing lol
> 
> also when i was in middle school i thought i was nonbinary/genderfluid but last year i realized that i was just experiencing gender dysphoria and was in denial about it. now im sure im a transgender guy and i hope i can get top surgery soon ^v^


are you my twin?? we have some of the exact same experiences .

im a trans gay dude. i used to be genderfluid in middle school, but it was just cause i was scared of going full boy. i also used to be pan, but found that i dont like girls all that much... at least i think so but who knows what might happen in the future.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 20, 2018)

softbuck said:


> are you my twin?? we have some of the exact same experiences .
> 
> im a trans gay dude. i used to be genderfluid in middle school, but it was just cause i was scared of going full boy. i also used to be pan, but found that i dont like girls all that much... at least i think so but who knows what might happen in the future.



Ey the three musketeers! Although today I feel a bit confused about my gender but recently I've been thinking I'm a gay trans male as well... Who can't come out unfortunately :/


----------



## allainah (Mar 20, 2018)

yeah i'm +


----------



## betta (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't really care about gender, I look for personality
& I think I'm gender fluid & bi


----------



## Corrie (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I'm bi but who knows, you know.


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 23, 2018)

one (1) pansexual panromantic garbage bag.


----------



## chamsae (Mar 30, 2018)

im bi


----------



## tumut (Mar 30, 2018)

im gay


----------



## Pondo (Mar 30, 2018)

hoiii it me a pansexual losernerd


----------



## zeoli (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm genderfluid and pansexual.


----------



## petaltail (Mar 31, 2018)

i'm bi, more to the biromantic side than the bisexual side bc i'm still a bit curious in that aspect but yknow, guys are amazing and girls are just as amazing lmao


----------



## kelpy (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm bisexual. I'm more into gals than guys right now though...


----------



## dveggs (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm pansexual and androgynous. My only problem is that none of my LGBTQ+ friends in real life EVER respect my pronouns for some odd reason lollll


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Apr 9, 2018)

Ye I'm part of the LGBT+ community.

I'm a transmasculine agender aromantic asexual person. Being asexual has always been a thing I knew about myself and 15-year-old me solidify that when I discovered that terminology. Briefly, I thought I was panromantic until I realized romance was nice in theory, but I can't and don't do romantic relationships. I tried dating a friend in middle school, but I ended it a few days or a week once people pressured me to do romantic things with him. Now I'm married to one of my closest friends and it's the true definition of a queerplatonic relationship since they're aromantic too. We're also in an open relationship because my spouse o'mine has a sexual needs without a need of me to be involved. And I'm super fine with our atypical marriage because we care about each other yet we don't need to act romantically intimate. It's the chillest thing.

My gender jumped around from genderqueer to transman to now transmasculine agender. High school was a time and a lot more factors and dysphoria hit me like bricks. I've already transitioned through testosterone replacement therapy for two years and legally changed my name and gender for all my legal documents and identifications. Up next in the agenda is surgery and I'm waiting on Medi-Cal L.A. Care card and packet so it'll cover it. The absence of my identity with a touch of guy/boy feels right and I honestly don't care most people would think I'm a gay dude since my spouse (who's a genderfluid genderqueer transmasculine person) looks like a dude too. 

Oh jeez, I guess I had a lot more to say than I expected


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 16, 2018)

To be completely honest I'm a bit confused as of right now, however I really think I might be leaning to bisexual. I'm 17 and have had boyfriends, but I guess I'm still young and have time to explore my sexuality. I know I like guys but recently I've been having thoughts about other girls, although I've never really _been_ with a girl (and don't really know if I'm bi) I have kissed some of my gal friends before and I can say at certain times I can be sexually attracted to girls. However, there hasn't been a girl I've really felt romantically attracted to. I guess right now I'm sitting at bicurious until I get the chance to meet more bi/lesbian girls and explore myself some more!


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*I'm an older teenage girl, and I think I may be bisexual. I constantly find myself checking out my girl-squad members. 



Spoiler: MATURE (SEXUAL) TOPIC



I tend to watch lesbian porn, and it turns me on a lot.


 I also just feel like I am in love with my best girl-friend, and many people have assumed we were dating, because we hold hands and stuff. I'm not sure if she likes me like that, though. I don't mention it at my school, because labels are a very controversial subject. However, my school is very accepting of the LGBTQ+ Community. Which, to me, is an amazing thing. In fact, people at my school accept and care for just about anybody. (We aren't a small school either. We have over 2,000 students.) I think people will assume it's a phase, or that I am doing it for attention. *


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 16, 2018)

*jumps down from a countertop* _i'm gay_


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 16, 2018)

I’m bisexual, nothing really that special.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 28, 2018)

It's okay to be confused! People are always figuring out who they are, and you can change your label any time you want if you realize it doesn't suit you.


----------



## Apriiil (May 29, 2018)

Gaaaaaay. Super gay. 

I came out last year at the age of 24 and have been so happy ever since. It took me so long because I was suppressing my feelings. I didn't know how to handle it. But when I decided to go to college, I saw people younger than me thriving in the hallways of school and I wanted that so bad. I wanted that. So at the end of my first college semester I came out, only because I felt it was time and it was safe to, and it's been bliss ever since.


----------



## vicutie (May 29, 2018)

I'm surprised that there's a large LGBT community here!  I am straight though.


----------



## dimicrow (May 30, 2018)

I'm a transdude and pan :') uhhhh testosterone this summer yo


----------



## Strawberryllama (May 30, 2018)

Strawberryllama said:


> I'm asexual, possibly biromantic.



Turns out I?m aromantic.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 30, 2018)

I mostly like dudes and fancy some women

yet I'm not bi more like 98% gay



Spoiler



sadly I hate flamboyant/overly masculine men and femboys



give me them bad bois


----------



## Frequency (May 31, 2018)

I'm a transguy. Open online, but not IRL because my dad is extremely against LGBT. :')


----------



## calamitybot (May 31, 2018)

Frequency said:


> I'm a transguy. Open online, but not IRL because my dad is extremely against LGBT. :')



Hey, I'm a fellow transgender male. I'm super open about it online, but I've been iffy about coming out irl for years now. My mom is the only family member who knows, but she chooses to ignore it. Hopefully you can be independent and come out one day.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m actually aromantic, but not in a conventional sense.

I grew up liking girls and women, AKA being straight, but every time I was oblivious to anyone that actually liked me, and whenever I liked a girl, there was always another guy there, so I politefully bowed out.


I’ve realized for a long time, and letting my parents (who already kind of know), that I don’t plan on getting married or having kids in my life.  I was born with Aspergers syndrome (Mild Autism) and diagnosed at age 10, and I _really_ do not want there to even be a chance of having kids that get born with it.  To be honest, people like me will be a minority in the US in the future anyway, and as great a person as I am, with the ability to motivate others to success, I do not think it’s fair to subject a kid who is like me to a world like that.


I know saying something like that might seem really selfish of me to some people, but I made the decision a long time ago.  There are other ways of living a happy, fulfilling life without a significant other anyway, and I’m sure I’ll save even more money too.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 4, 2018)

Oof, right now I'm questioning myself?? Like I was straight growing up, but lately I've started acknowledging that I might be attracted to women too. It's been at the back of my head and I never really minded it until LGBT+ awareness started spreading, and I guess I just had realizations and stuff. It's kinda hard for me rn and I'm too afraid to open up to IRL people, I've only told my boyfriend and a few of my friends. They've been nothing but supportive for me so I'm glad. ; v;


----------



## Locket (Jun 4, 2018)

you know what i voted straight when this first came out now i'm questioning myself because yeah girls are cute


----------



## Antonio (Jun 4, 2018)

Locket said:


> you know what i voted straight when this first came out now i'm questioning myself because yeah girls are cute



I. am. offended. 

Does that mean I have to become a girl just so you think I'm cute. </3


----------



## dedenne (Jun 4, 2018)

Locket said:


> you know what i voted straight when this first came out now i'm questioning myself because yeah girls are cute



honestly same like idk life stop being so complicated


----------



## deuces (Jun 4, 2018)

i've always known i was lesbian, even though i dated one guy for over a year. i just wanted to shut down that side of me and it was .. eh to say the least. i came out and my parents aren't happy- at one point i was sobbing, wishing i was born a guy so liking girls was ok in their books. now i'm okay with my sexuality, dated several girls and have a darn blast. a lot of people describe me as a **** but whatever, i'm just happy i accept myself lol.


----------



## Dessivue (Jun 4, 2018)

*Yes, actually! I'm a closeted lesbian. While i have a wide range of LGBT+ friends at school,
 and my mom pretends to be accepting of everybody, she really is just a judgmental person. It's just how she is. She is also one of those parents who would roll their eyes and be skeptical of my beliefs. She is constantly saying that she doesn't understand why my 16-year-old sister dates, and that we shouldn't be with someone unless we plan on marrying them. I have a lot of rebuttal ammo for this topic. She would tell me that I am too young to know, and that I am just trying to get attention. She would ask me how I knew,
 since I'm only 14 and not "allowed" to date. I just know I am. I love her, but at some moments she pushes me to the edge.*


----------



## Cwynne (Jun 4, 2018)

Mostly closet bisexual actually :T
My BF and best friend knows but no one else does xD


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 8, 2018)

Yes, I am part of the rainbow and proud. I am a lesbian.


----------

